# photographing a black model outdoors, which reflector should I use?



## kevinfoto (May 4, 2012)

photographing a black model outdoors, which reflector should I use? please help!

thanks


----------



## vipgraphx (May 4, 2012)

Gold as it will bring out some of that rich brown. Thats just a guess though as I never have used a reflector.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 4, 2012)

More important is clothing color choice.
No very light bright colors.
That will make good exposures on a dark skin much more difficult.


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2012)

kevinfoto said:


> photographing a black model outdoors, which reflector should I use? please help!
> 
> thanks


How much light will there be? What time of day?


----------



## Tee (May 4, 2012)

I'm a fan of gold for that skin tone. Good luck!


----------



## kevinfoto (May 4, 2012)

Shooting daylight, natural light


----------



## chuasam (May 4, 2012)

kevinfoto said:


> photographing a black model outdoors, which reflector should I use? please help!
> 
> thanks


 a black reflector


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2012)

kevinfoto said:


> Shooting daylight, natural light


There are 147 different kinds of 'daylight'. All light is 'natural' light.

If your model will be in direct, mid-day sunlight, it is advisable to have a diffusion panel in addition to a couple of reflectors.

Another example is if your model will be in open shade on a cloudless day you have to allow for the blue cast the sky adds. A gold or silver reflector can often be used to mitigate the blue.

Few outdoor model shoots get done mid-day. Morning and evening light (Golden hours) is so very much better, but can have an unwanted orangish cast. A silver reflector might help in that situation.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 4, 2012)

chuasam said:


> kevinfoto said:
> 
> 
> > photographing a black model outdoors, which reflector should I use? please help!
> ...



As silly as that answer may seem, it is actually what I would recommend.  My wife is black and my daughter looks more white.  Makes it tough to photograph both together.  I seem to have the best luck in diffused light and using the black side of the reflector to subtract light to provide depth.  Trying to add light with a black model often results in specular highlights or a shiny reflection on the skin.


----------

